# RE: Freezing Cookies



## lbruckman (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi all you pastry chefs out there:  I need your input.  I am preparing pastries and cookies for a wedding. I have several different types of cookies that are iced. Previously, I have frozen the cookies and then iced them at the 11th hour after defrosting of course. I use a fondant based icing which I also have flavored. I am concerned that if I ice them prior to freezing that the color and texture will be compromised by the freezing and defrosting.  Any words of advice? You would think as a certified pastry chef I would know this, but I've always done all the icing a day or two prior to the event. Thanks for any input!

Lynn


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I have read posts on other forums that so and so does it all the time without a problem.

So a few years ago tried a few RI (my recipe is very stiff so not much liquid) pastel tinted snowflakes and they turned out ok.

But still do not trust the process.... just one humid day (when defrosting) and all that work is down the tubes.

Fondant based would be even more unstable (my fave tho can eat a dozen pink piggies without a second thought lol!).

So I vote no but maybe someone has a different experience?

Feel for you GF!

mimi


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

Glad you asked this question as I've wondered about it myself.  I'm not a professional baker but do a lot of cookie baking and decorating with royal icing.  I've had great results freezing the cookies with royal icing.  However, as flipflopgirl stated, fondant-based could be more unstable.  I checked a little online and opinions seem to be all over the place.  Would love to hear something definitive.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

As a former banquet Chef, I had an in-house pastry Chef.

We did this very same thing.

She baked, cooled then iced the cookies with a fondant based topping.

After the icing hardened slightly we placed the rack of pans in the walk-in freezer for an hour.

Brought them back out then plastic wrapped each pan tightly.

They went back into the freezer until the function (about 2-3 days).

When needed, we took out the rack and allowed the cookies to come to room temperature.

I never had any bleeding of colors nor did I have any dripping or lose of product.

Alternately we also made wedding cakes the same way. My pastry Chef was very good working with fondant and the freezer shelves were filled with all types of cakes already decorated with the fondant, pearls and roses all ready to go.

And yes those high humidity days were always a pain.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

only time they will bleed or run is if they are left in hi humidity or a wet refrigerator


----------



## lbruckman (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks to all of you for your input. I appreciate it. As a pastry chef, I actually do more pastries than cookies so I was concerned about the fondant icing. But as Chefross indicated, I have frozen cakes with fondant based icing - no problem. I was so busy this week I iced one tray and went ahead and froze them and then took them out yesterday loosening the sealed lid but with it still on and defrosted in my kitchen. They are fine. But your comments about the humidity hit home ( and something I didn't take into consideration) because I'm in Ohio and right now our humidity is out the roof. I have a large commercial air conditioner in the kitchen which I turned on. The cookies defrosted to room temp with no problems. Thank you all so much for your tips and input. I love this forum - everyone is so friendly and tries to be friendly.

Happy cooking and baking,

Lynn /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mullet.gif


----------



## lbruckman (Jun 12, 2014)

That's supposed to read " everyone is so friendly and tries to be helpful."  Thanks again.


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

Chefross said:


> When needed, we took out the rack and allowed the cookies to come to room temperature.
> 
> I never had any bleeding of colors nor did I have any dripping or lose of product.
> 
> Chefross, did you keep them covered with the plastic wrap while defrosting? I've found it works best for me when defrosting at room temp and covered...definitely not in the fridge. As I mentioned, I've only done it with royal icing.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

lbruckman said:


> Thanks to all of you for your input. I appreciate it. As a pastry chef, I actually do more pastries than cookies so I was concerned about the fondant icing. But as Chefross indicated, I have frozen cakes with fondant based icing - no problem. I was so busy this week I iced one tray and went ahead and froze them and then took them out yesterday loosening the sealed lid but with it still on and defrosted in my kitchen. They are fine. But your comments about the humidity hit home ( and something I didn't take into consideration) because I'm in Ohio and right now our humidity is out the roof. I have a large commercial air conditioner in the kitchen which I turned on. The cookies defrosted to room temp with no problems. Thank you all so much for your tips and input. I love this forum - everyone is so friendly and tries to be friendly.
> 
> Happy cooking and baking,
> Lynn :mullet:


True dat about the fondant covered cakes.
Don't think twice about holding in freezer actually think it improves the structure.
Guess it is more the PITA of doing a zillion cookies that holds me back.
Treat those babies like my first born lol.

Agree with you about CT!
The accumulated years of knowledge here is a gold mine , with everyone sharing freely back and forth both pro and home style.
Don't be a stranger!

mimi


----------

